# pé-direito



## Mangato

Pavimento situado imediatamente abaixo da cobertura de um edifício, e caracterizado pelo pé-direito reduzido ou pela disposição especial que permite adaptá-lo ao desvão do telhado

Qual é o significado de pé-direito no parágrafo de acima?.


Verbete dicionário AURELIO: Sotão


Obrigado


----------



## coolbrowne

No Brasil, é a altura do vão livre do pavimento, isto é, a distância entre o piso (em português, é claro) e o a superfície limítrofe superior, geralmente o teto ou forro interno. Creio que pode dar margem a dúvidas no caso em que a dita superfície (teto, forro) não é horizontal.

---------------------------
Um esclarecimento, tendo em vista a contribuição e os enlaces providos abaixo por *Tombatossals*:
No Brasil, em se tratando de edifícios, a palavra "pavimento" é muito usada como _sinônimo de "andar"_ (corresponde a _piso_, em espanhol). É este o sentido em que foi usada acima, tanto neste _post_ quanto no verbete citado originalmente. Exemplo:
Edifício de dez pavimentos = Edifício de dez andares​No Brasil também ocorre seu uso no sentido de base horizontal porém quase sempre a céu aberto: pavimento de rua, calçada, etc.


----------



## Tomby

La distancia del pavimento al techo. Aquí lo explica mejor. También aquí.
TT.


----------



## Tomby

coolbrowne said:


> Creio que dá margem a dúvidas no caso em que a dita superfície não é horizontal.


Nesse caso haverá um pé-direito maior e outro menor. Também existe o pé-direito duplo (duas alturas superpostas).
TT.


----------



## Carfer

coolbrowne said:


> No Brasil, é a altura do vão livre do pavimento, isto é, a distância entre o piso (em português, é claro) e o a superfície limítrofe superior, geralmente o teto ou forro interno.quote]
> 
> E em Portugal também.


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado, entendi. Acho que o espanhol não tem expressão equivalente.  _Altura libre entre plantas_ é o que se utiliza.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mangato said:


> Obrigado, entendi. Acho que o espanhol não tem expressão equivalente. _Altura libre entre plantas_ é o que se utiliza.


 Creio que se utiliza o termo "luz" em espanhol para denominar o pé-direito.

Pelo menos lembro de tê-lo visto utilizado em algum lugar com esse sentido.


----------



## Mangato

Um esclarecimento, tendo em vista a contribuição e os enlaces providos abaixo por *Tombatossals*:
No Brasil, em se tratando de edifícios, a palavra "pavimento" é muito usada como _sinônimo de "andar"_ (corresponde a _piso_, em espanhol). É este o sentido em que foi usada acima, tanto neste _post_ quanto no verbete citado originalmente. Exemplo:
Edifício de dez pavimentos = Edifício de dez andares​No Brasil também ocorre seu uso no sentido de base horizontal porém quase sempre a céu aberto: pavimento de rua, calçada, etc.[/quote]

No espanhol temos a mesma coisa.

Piso = pavimento, superficie onde se pisa
Piso = Conjunto de depêndencias ao mesmo nível num edificio, andar

Piso = Morada nun predio de varios andares, flat, apartamento   _Vivo en un piso_

Cmprimentos


----------



## Tomby

WhoSoyEu said:


> Creio que se utiliza o termo "luz" em espanhol para denominar o pé-direito.
> 
> Pelo menos lembro de tê-lo visto utilizado em algum lugar com esse sentido.


Não, prezado Who. A "luz" sempre é uma longitude horizontal. Veja as acepções 10 e 11 do DRAE. 
Exemplo: a luz desta porta é a largura dela. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## airosa

Mangato said:


> Piso = pavimento, superficie onde se pisa
> Piso = Conjunto de depêndencias ao mesmo nível num edificio, andar
> 
> Piso = Morada nun predio de varios andares, flat, apartamento _Vivo en un piso _


 
Pode "_piso_" ter significado de "_apartamento_" em português? Que é um "_piso completo_" (em português)?

P.D. Mangato, entiendo que Usted habló de las acepciones de "_piso_" en español.


----------



## Mangato

airosa said:


> Pode "_piso_" ter significado de "_apartamento_" em português? Que é um "_piso completo_" (em português)?
> 
> P.D. Mangato, entiendo que Usted habló de las acepciones de "_piso_" en español.


 
Sí, eso es lo que hice aunque utilizando el portugués


----------



## coolbrowne

Bem, *no Brasil* não é comum





airosa said:


> "_piso_" pode ter significado de "_apartamento_" em português?


Às vezes utilizamos "piso" como sinônimo de "pavimento" ou "andar", talvez por influência dos vizinhos latinoamericanos.

Também não é comum a expressão "_piso completo_" no Brasil, mas vi exemplos em textos de Portugal


airosa said:


> Que é um "_piso completo_" (em português)?


No Brasil poderia ser "(apartamento de) _andar inteiro_" mas é muito mais comum a expressão "um por andar". Note que não se utilizam na mesma construção de frase porque "piso completo" refere-se ao apartamento em si:
Vendo um (apartamento de) piso completo no Edifício Conquistadores (*PT*)​Por outro lado, "um por andar" refere-se ao edifício:
O edifício onde mora a Mariana é de luxo! Imagina que é _um por andar_! (*BR*)​Cumprimentos


----------



## airosa

Coolbrowne, muito obrigada pela explicação.


----------



## Brendyta28

Consulta... como poderia traduzir ao espanhol " pé direito magistral" . O texto original é de um hotel.... e diz: 

A suíte tem um zona de quarto modesta mas com pé direito magistral e mobiliário e decoração elegante a contrastar com uma zona de banho que proporciona ampla liberdade. 

Obrigada!!! Gracias!!!


----------



## jazyk

¿Con un techo muy alto/altísimo?


----------



## Brendyta28

pensé eso pero no estaba segura de que realmente fuera así.... muchas gracias!


----------



## gato radioso

Altura de techo.


----------

